# iPhone 4 Chopy YouTube Playback



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Every time I watch video on YouTube on my iPhone 4, even over my WiFi, literally sitting my iPhone on my modem/router, there is a real bad lag in the videos, usually throughout the entire video. The kind of lag im talking about is a choppy lag that you can see at the start of this sample video. It usually does this every minute.

It was never this bad. I thought maybe it's because I only have 2-3GB of storage left on my iPhone. Could that be it? Because it doesn't seem like a connection lag, since I've tried making the videos load fully. Doesn't happen on my laptop connected to same network.

Turn up the volume to hear how off the video is. This video was taken with my digital cam in real time. the lag you see if all from the phone/youtube.

100 8083 - YouTube


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

It may be a storage issue.

Are you upgraded to iOS 7?


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Yes, running iOS 7.0.4 with iTunes 11.1.3
Damn, I had a feeling it was storage. I have to get a bigger iPhone or delete some songs.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Delete songs you don't listen too.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

I tried removing a bunch of songs (free'd up about 5GB) but it didn't help _at all_.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

It may be a internet issue or a YouTube app bug then.

You are using the standard YouTube app correct?


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Yes. I would try reformatting my phone but I'd like to see if there's anything else to try before. I know others with the same app and same phone with no issues, while using my home wifi nonetheless.


----------



## cgc018 (Jan 22, 2012)

If you want to test and see if it's an internet/wifi issue then you could try to reset your network settings on your phone. You can do that by going to Settings --> General --> Reset --> Reset Network Settings. That should reset all of your network settings and it should not mess with anything else on the phone. Hope that helps.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Tried that, no difference.


----------



## cgc018 (Jan 22, 2012)

Is it just YouTube or do all videos you play act choppy? Say if you were to take a video on your phone and then play it back, is that choppy as well?


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

No, if I take a video and play it back it's fine. This only happens with the YouTube app.


----------

